# sesutil



## GogoFC (Jun 14, 2022)

Am I out of luck on an IBM x3650 


```
➜  led sesutil map
ses0:
        Enclosure Name: AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00
        Enclosure ID: 3061686369656d30
        Element 0, Type: Array Device Slot
                Status: Unsupported (0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00)
                Description: Drive Slots
        Element 1, Type: Array Device Slot
                Status: OK (0x01 0x00 0x02 0x00)
                Description: Slot 00
                Device Names: ada0,pass8
                Extra status:
                - LED=locate
        Element 2, Type: Array Device Slot
                Status: Unknown (0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00)
                Description: Slot 01
        Element 3, Type: Array Device Slot
                Status: Unknown (0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00)
                Description: Slot 02
        Element 4, Type: Array Device Slot
                Status: Unknown (0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00)
                Description: Slot 03
        Element 5, Type: Array Device Slot
                Status: Unknown (0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00)
                Description: Slot 04
        Element 6, Type: Array Device Slot
                Status: Unknown (0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00)
                Description: Slot 05
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 14, 2022)

What are you trying to accomplish?

Does the list you see match reality?


----------



## GogoFC (Jun 15, 2022)

I wanted to see if I can blink a disk drive 

There's two backplanes from the LSI card with 8 disks total, da0-da7 and here I can only see the ada0 disk which is not in the backplane enclosure with other disks. 

sesutil doesn't find any other disks, also I don't really know how to use it.

`sesutil locate [-u /dev/sesN] <disk | sesid | all> [on | off]`

I tried `sesutil locate /dev/ada0` and it said couldn't find ses id.

When I try the regular disks it just says "usage.."


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 15, 2022)

Two things strange. You say ada0 is not in a cage. So why is sesutil even finding it?
So it sounds like sesutil is using the wrong device/cage/address.

I must admit that I have never messed with ses-mgmt but I know it works via i2c.
Have you checked /dev for i2c.. Make sure i2c bus is running.
If that checks out then you can move to comms of ses-mgmt.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 15, 2022)

Good information:


			https://people.freebsd.org/~mav/Enclosure_Management_en.pdf


----------



## GogoFC (Jun 16, 2022)

I guess not  Is that something I can turn on or is it just broken?

```
➜  /dev i2c -s
Error opening I2C controller (/dev/iic0) for scanning: No such file or directory
```

I did see some errors during boot.

```
ichsmb0: <Intel Patsburg SMBus controller> port 0x1fe0-0x1fff mem 0xbe0de000-0xbe0de0ff at device 31.3 numa-domain 0 on pci0
pcib0: no PRT entry for 0.31.INTC
ichsmb0: can't get IRQ
device_attach: ichsmb0 attach returned 6
ichsmb0: <Intel Patsburg SMBus controller> port 0x1fe0-0x1fff mem 0xbe0de000-0xbe0de0ff at device 31.3 numa-domain 0 on pci0
pcib0: no PRT entry for 0.31.INTC
ichsmb0: can't get IRQ
device_attach: ichsmb0 attach returned 6
```

That ada0 disk is now in what used to be a DVD SATA port on the server, I took out the DVD and put a SSD.

I'll read that link you posted first.

This is what I get



```
➜  /dev sesutil show
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00>; ID: 3061686369656d30
Desc     Dev     Model                     Ident                Size/Status
Slot 00  ada0    Samsung SSD 870 EVO 500GB S6PXNJ0R502136F      500G
Slot 01  -       -                         -                    Unknown
Slot 02  -       -                         -                    Unknown
Slot 03  -       -                         -                    Unknown
Slot 04  -       -                         -                    Unknown
Slot 05  -       -                         -                    Unknown
```


----------

